# first movement of my first sypmhony



## Eric

This is the first movement of my first symphony in D minor, Allegro non troppo.

I hope you like it, and suggestions would also be appreciated, as this is a _very_ rough draft


----------



## crimson

Not bad, although I think it would benefit from greater rhytmic variation. Especially the beginning seems rather monotonous despite the gradual build-up of instruments. Maybe your motif in the beginning is not as distinctive as it could. Try using different note values and inserting a few rests here and there. That usually spices up the melody and gives form to it. Finding a good motif could bring more colour to the whole piece as you could then use that motif throughout the piece at different places with variation.

The piece has a couple nice sounding ideas but I think it still needs more work. Like you say, it's a rough draft, but not a bad one


----------



## mahlerfan

Overall, this piece is a fairly good piece, especially for just a rough draft. The opening horn is pretty good, though it is a rather surprising entrance. I like the section from 1:52 to 2:28, good writing there, although I think it started to get just a bit repetitive. I also agree with *crimson* about the fact that the piece could use a bit more variation in the theme. Also have you added strings to the piece yet? I didn't hear any in it, but I understand since this is just a rough draft. I really enjoyed the section from 4:16 to the end, there is some very good material there. Anyways, you have some good ideas, just try to make the theme maybe a little bit more memorable, and change it throughout the piece, and you will have a musical masterpiece. Oh, and I would maybe add some more dynamic contrast if I were you. Overall a very nice first attempt. I can't wait to see the final result. I hope I has been of some help to you.


----------



## Eric

thanks guys, this has been a pretty big task for me, and i appreciate the comments.

out of curiosity, does this remind you of any other composers' work? *Mahlerfan*, I remember your first movement reminded me of Mahler.

you see, i'm not sure who my musical influences even are, or if I even have a compositional style yet

but, thanks again for the help


----------



## mahlerfan

Hmmm, I'll think it over. I'm honestly not sure. Also, I have been wondering, what time signature is your first movement in? I'm having a hard time figuring it out on my own.


----------



## Eric

I don't know if this is breaking any sort of rules, but there are actually quite a few time signatures.

The beginning is in 9/8, the rest of the song is in either 4/4, 11/8, 3/4, 9/8, or 10/8. From about 3:48 on, the song is in 3/4.


----------



## mahlerfan

No, I'm pretty sure it's not breaking any rules. Actually I'm very happy with the fact that you've used this many in a single movement. I often can never find a good point in my own music to switch to a different time signature.


----------



## Eric

thanks. I like switching up time signatures, all of my non-classical songs that I write for my band are not in 4/4 or any other "standard" time signature.

actually, it's rather funny that you mentioned the end (from 4:16 on). Looking back, that is my favorite part of the movement, but when writing, it came so fast! I was feeling like the end would likely be the weakest part because I spent the least amount of time on it, but I guess the best things can happen quickly.


----------

